

Proposal for the HN community: Tor Chat Web App - cpursley

HN, in light of the NSA news, we need a Groupme-style anonymous chat web app based on the Tor project or similar.<p>I know of this, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;prof7bit&#x2F;TorChat but there&#x27;s no mac client and a web app seems more logical in terms of remaining anonymous (installed software could raise a red-flag if your device is confiscated).<p>Are there any existing chat apps that can be modified to be routed thorugh the TOR network without the user having to set up TOR?<p>Who&#x27;s in and where should we start?
======
QUFB
Why not connect to your favorite public XMPP server[1] over Tor and use OTR?
Also, see Cryptocat[2] extensions for popular browsers.

[1] [http://xmpp.net](http://xmpp.net)

[2] [https://crypto.cat](https://crypto.cat)

~~~
cpursley
Thanks!

------
patmcguire
Have you seen W.A.S.T.E.?
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/waste&#x2F](http://sourceforge.net/projects/waste&#x2F);
Has chat and file sharing, friends at Rose Hulman used it a lot. Might be a
good starting point.

~~~
cpursley
Bad link, sounds interesting.

~~~
aeontech
HN is auto-encoding trailing slash in links right now, not sure why.

------
lifeguard
[https://jitsi.org](https://jitsi.org)

Secure video calls, conferencing, chat, desktop sharing, file transfer,
support for your favorite OS, and IM network

\+ Tor ?

~~~
aclevernickname
Jitsi would be fantastic if it didn't use twice the memory of Skype under
linux. it's (slightly) less bloated under MacOS and Win7, but still an
enormous Java app.

I've never been able to make Jingle/XMPP work right in Jitsi over
localhost:9050, but this might be PEBKAC.

------
aeontech
There is also Secure Internet Live Conferencing
[[http://silcnet.org](http://silcnet.org)] protocol, server and client that's
been under development for quite a while.

Here's their crypto FAQ:
[http://silcnet.org/support/faq/crypto](http://silcnet.org/support/faq/crypto)

~~~
tptacek
SILC isn't anonymous.

~~~
aclevernickname
Which is why SILC over Tor hidden services is such a wonderful thing. I
suggest hitting the Hidden Wiki for server addresses.

------
patmcguire
Errr
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/waste&#x2F](http://sourceforge.net/projects/waste&#x2F);

